# hello from limestone



## lchslightech (Apr 12, 2009)

hey everyone im Brian Donahue im a freshman lite tech frm limestone community high school. ive done 2 shows this year including harper lees To Kill A Mockingbird and Back to the 80's the totally awesome musical! im cyced to be a new lite tech and am looking forward to a great yeaR


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome Brian! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and the search function. If you would not mind telling us where you heard about the site, that would be great. We can be a nosy bunch around here. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

